# 2017 Bear Hunting



## bighits4421 (Aug 4, 2017)

I only have a few weekends I can go after one, but I'm looking for new spots in National Forest or Cohutta. 

I plan on walking a lot, but does anyone feel gracious enough to point me in a general direction? Not looking for anyone's honey hole, but any direction would help.

Tried a few spots like Bull Mountain, near Jacks River and near amicalola falls, but everywhere I went I seemed to find more people, deer and squirrels than bear lol. Never really saw a lot of bear signs at these spots either. 

Also, I plan to do a 3-4 day backpack hunt in cohutta or national forest if anyone wants to join me. All my hunting buddies want to deer hunt over corn and cameras in south GA and are too lazy to go to mountains. Trying not to go solo if possible.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Aug 18, 2017)

I may be interested.  Been thinking about doing the same thing for a couple of years and never acted on it.  Don't know the area but willing to start learning.  PM me with your thoughts


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll confirm what you already said about the Jake and Bull Mtn areas. Stay away. It's a popular destination for people, and not so much for bears or hogs. Get away from the people, and get into the bears. This time of year you need to be looking for large patches of white oaks with game trails immediately nearby. Ridge tops, deep saddles, and flat benches amidst steep surrounding terrain. This is where your early season bears are going to be. Good luck fellas!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Aug 21, 2017)

bighits4421 said:


> I only have a few weekends I can go after one, but I'm looking for new spots in National Forest or Cohutta.
> 
> I plan on walking a lot, but does anyone feel gracious enough to point me in a general direction? Not looking for anyone's honey hole, but any direction would help.
> 
> ...



Pm me about the backpack hunt. I would be very interested because I am in the same boat. I'm already going to go this year but would prefer to not have to do it solo.


----------



## bighits4421 (Aug 25, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll be heading up to those areas too trying for a bear.  This will be my 3rd year chasing them.  So far all I've seen is a sow with a cub at 120 yards or so.


----------

